# هااااااااام شرح ممتاز لبرنامج الـ Primavera P6 v7 للمهندس هيثم المنسى



## safys (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هااااااااام شرح ممتاز لبرنامج الـ Primavera P6 v7 للمهندس هيثم المنسى 
على هذا الرابط 

http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51055​


.


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mamdouh (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ramie (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ورفع قدرك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## محمود علام (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------



## kazali016 (13 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

